# [ZOOTOPIA] Disney "furry" movie, OMG Get Hyped!!



## Bloodhowl (Aug 9, 2013)

The makers of this soon to be film were soo inspired by Robin Hood that they wanted to make a movie where humans didn't exist and the animals did. Here's the scoop below. 

http://geektyrant.com/news/2013/8/9/disney-animation-announces-zootopia-for-2016


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 9, 2013)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 9, 2013)

Indeed, I'm excited.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

Something I might actually watch sometime,


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

Disney?
Well, another movie bites the dust.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10 would probably sit down and watch if it just like happened to be on TV and I had nothing better to do I guess maybe


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

It's always nice to see a fox protagonist


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

That looks cool.  I enjoyed Disney's Robin Hood, and I'm sure I"ll see this in theaters when it comes out.


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 9, 2013)

That's the best name they could come up with? *groans* I hope this WON'T be like Robin Hood; as far as I'm concerned, the animal designs are the ONLY thing appealing about that film.


----------



## Troj (Aug 9, 2013)

And it has Lasseter's blessing so far. Colour me keen!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm hoping it won't be a musical, or I will not be interested.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2013)

And it will be another insipid try hard Disney movie that will become a fountain of porn. Forgive me if I'm not terribly excited.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Even if with the nay saying bunch and those who are already predicting porn to rule them all.... I'm stoked. I personally loved the original Robin Hood movie.


----------



## Icky (Aug 10, 2013)

"Very unique and different from anything done before".

Really?

"'buddy action comedy set in a world where humans never existed'"

"They begin as natural enemies, but eventually become friends, and possibly more by the end of the story."

_Really?_


----------



## Hewge (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends if there's an otter or not...


----------



## Saga (Aug 10, 2013)

Anthropomorphs in disney movies aren't exactly new.
Seriously
9/10 disney movies have talking animals


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Even if with the nay saying bunch and those who are already predicting porn to rule them all.... I'm stoked. I personally loved the original Robin Hood movie.



The original Robin Hood WAS a good movie. And is, in my opinion on the short list of good Disney animated movies, (basically Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Jungle Book, Snow White, Lion King, and Mulan). This upcoming project however looks about as exciting as a bowl of oatmeal. Infact the ONLY thing of note about it so far is it's potential as a porn factory. And say what you like, 99.99999999999999% of furry interest in animated animals is about how much they'd love to gargle their jizz and about 0.0% about the social images, basic stereo types, or predictable plots those animated animals inhabit.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't see how Robin Hood was that good.
The music is shit.
The animation was shit.
The story was shit.
The voice actors were annoying as all hell.

Seriously, what the hell is so appealing about Robin Hood?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2013)

Hopefully, It'll bomb and disney will never make another furry movie again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> "Very unique and different from anything done before".
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



I'm not so much interested in the plot or whatever as I am in the universe itself. The article said they did a decent amount of research to speculate what an anthro-dominated world would be like. I'm just sort of interested in what they have to offer in that area.

It doesn't sound like this brilliant, unique film. It just... mite b cool is all.



Imperial Impact said:


> Hopefully, It'll bomb and disney will never make another furry movie again.



Why's that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't see how Robin Hood was that good.
> The music is shit.
> The animation was shit.
> The story was shit.
> ...



He doesn't wear any trousers. C:


[oh goodness, my 5000th post was _that_?]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 10, 2013)

That's your inner fox. :v

Will this be another American Dog/Bolt?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2013)

As soon as i saw it i thought it would be posted on here, would have thought discussion would be a bit more positive though.
So what, it probably isnt going to be the next best movie of all time in the world, but at least theres basically a fucking furry movie comig out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> As soon as i saw it i thought it would be posted on here, would have thought discussion would be a bit more positive though.
> So what, it probably isnt going to be the next best movie of all time in the world, but at least theres basically a fucking furry movie comig out.



What do you mean by furry movie, exactly? Just a movie with anthropomorphic characters in it? Because I'm pretty sure like one or two or seven hundred other movies have that too.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What do you mean by furry movie, exactly? Just a movie with anthropomorphic characters in it? Because I'm pretty sure like one or two or seven hundred other movies have that too.



Yes, it was just easier to write furry and hope everyone gets what im saying than explain the whole furry/anthro thing.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> He doesn't wear any trousers. C:
> 
> 
> [oh goodness, my 5000th post was _that_?]


HA HA HA

Hello new sig~


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The original Robin Hood WAS a good movie. And is, in my opinion on the short list of good Disney animated movies, (basically Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Jungle Book, Snow White, Lion King, and Mulan). This upcoming project however looks about as exciting as a bowl of oatmeal. Infact the ONLY thing of note about it so far is it's potential as a porn factory. And say what you like, 99.99999999999999% of furry interest in animated animals is about how much they'd love to gargle their jizz and about 0.0% about the social images, basic stereo types, or predictable plots those animated animals inhabit.


This is where I'll agree to disagree with you. There's a larger portion, from what I've seen, of the furry community that aren't hellbent on making porn about the main characters 2 years before the thing is scheduled for release. I'm really hoping that it stays this way too, but may be mistaken that it won't, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why's that?


From the looks of thing, It's seemed uninspired.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

Edit derp. 

Love the character designs.

The actual *focus *on an anthro-world would be... the first I've ever seen, I think? Every film I can think of now set in an animal world is mostly just our world with some gag stuff like an anthro goat mowing the lawn.

Or in Pixar's Cars, where the cars apparently live in our world...but there aren't any people. Which is creepy.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I'm British and I can NEVER FORGIVE giving the actors of Robin Hood AMERICAN ACCENTS.
> Because kids can't handle British voices, or what?
> 
> WHY DID THEY DO THIS.


British voices are too sexy and exotic for them.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> British voices are too sexy and exotic for them.



Or perhaps most people find them nasally and obnoxious. Or at least everyone I know does. X3 Cinema needs more German, Norwegian, and Australian accents if you ask me. Spanish and East Coast US accents are lovely too. <3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Or perhaps most people find them nasally and obnoxious. Or at least everyone I know does. X3 Cinema needs more German, Norwegian, and Australian accents if you ask me. Spanish and East Coast US accents are lovely too. <3


I dunno, everyone here likes the Brit accents. The only Australian accented things we know of are from Finding Nemo.
Also here, Germans = Nazis and Norwegians don't exist.
And Spanish = Puerto Ricans/Mexicans


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

Robin Hood is an English story, so it would have made sense if they had North English accents.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> As soon as i saw it i thought it would be posted on here, would have thought discussion would be a bit more positive though.
> So what, it probably isnt going to be the next best movie of all time in the world, but at least theres basically a fucking furry movie comig out.



I thought the same, Cmon guys, its a first movie we'll see anthro's in an anthro world; rather there being made into a human world. Be a little hyped. Besides Cat-Dog and Spongebob, this movie could be more interesting, and bring more fan art of anthro worlds into the community. If there was another anthro movie being made what company would you rather have made it? Plus just curious why so much negativity towards disney making this movie?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> I thought the same, Cmon guys, *its a first movie we'll see anthro's in an anthro world*; rather there being made into a human world. Be a little hyped. Besides Cat-Dog and Spongebob, this movie could be more interesting, and bring more fan art of anthro worlds into the community. If there was another anthro movie being made what company would you rather have made it? Plus just curious why so much negativity towards disney making this movie?


Uhm....no it's not.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

This movie isn't unique.
Look at Chicken Little and Owls of Ga'Hoole.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 10, 2013)

Zootopia... Seriously? Not a good title. In fact I can't think of a worse tittle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Zootopia... Seriously? Not a good title. In fact I can't think of a worse tittle.



'Unobtainium' is still the worst noun ever to be churned out of the movie business, however.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Zootopia... Seriously? Not a good title. In fact I can't think of a worse tittle.


HA

tittle

c:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> HA
> 
> tittle
> 
> c:


Stop being a boobie!
This is serious! :V


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Stop being a boobie!
> This is serious! :V


I'm sorry. I had to get it off my chest.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm sorry. I had to get it off my chest.


No worries, it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Joey (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't see how Robin Hood was that good.
> The music is shit.
> The animation was shit.
> The story was shit.
> ...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> -pic-


You look good in those rose tinted glasses. Elton John pulls them off better though :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> I thought the same, Cmon guys, its a first movie we'll see anthro's in an anthro world; rather there being made into a human world.



I don't...
I can't even...
I just...
*WHAT?*


----------



## powderhound (Aug 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Unobtainium' is still the worst noun ever to be churned out of the movie business, however.



I couldn't finish that movie but I actually thought I unobtainium was uber clever. It's right in line with all the other dumbass names UC Berkley's various nuclear labs have come up with for recently discovered elements.

Berkelium: Narcissistic.
Californium: Narcissistic 
Lawrencium: Narcissistic â€“ Lawrence Livermore National Labs
Americium: Narcissistic â€“ Berkeley atom boys again
Rutherfordium: Dispute between Berkeley and USSR for discovery so this was the truce between the two parties. Otherwise I'm sure would've been something stupid like Russiasucksium.

Plutonium was our real world Unobtainium and it would've been a fitting name.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 10, 2013)

Ech. I might see it. It looks interesting, but I'll just have to wait until the trailers come out to make a proper judgement.

And FYI, Robin Hood was a pretty boring film. I haven't seen it for while, but I remember that much.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> This movie isn't unique.
> Look at Chicken Little and Owls of Ga'Hoole.



Chicken Little was bad and should feel bad. Also, the world they lived in was just ours, without the humans. 
It didn't even make sense. Little is embarassed about losing his shorts, but Goosey Loosey (sp) walks around barebutt for the entire film.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2013)

I think Disney is on its way out, but it's going to use what funds it has to buy out as many companies/franchises as it can drag down with it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Chicken Little was bad and should feel bad. Also,* the world they lived in was just ours, without the humans.*
> It didn't even make sense. Little is embarassed about losing his shorts, but Goosey Loosey (sp) walks around barebutt for the entire film.


Isn't that the point of this movie being "speshul"?

Also, OP. What about Shark Tale? Kung Fu Panda 1 and 2?


----------



## Namba (Aug 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> HA
> 
> tittle
> 
> c:


You would, Aleu.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

I think this thread is suffering Gabe Newell syndrome. It won't go to page 3

EDIT: I called it out, now it's fixed.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Unobtainium' is still the worst noun ever to be churned out of the movie business, however.



The word "Unobtainium" has been around LONG before Avatar and came from engineering. Infact its use in Avatar was specifically AS A PUN.

"Since the late 1950s,[1][2] aerospace engineers have used the term "unobtainium" when referring to unusual or costly materials, or when theoretically considering a material perfect for their needs in all respects, except that it does not exist. By the 1990s, the term was in wide use, even in formal engineering papers such as "Towards unobtainium [new composite materials for space applications]."[3] The word unobtainium may well have been coined in the aerospace industry to refer to materials capable of withstanding the extreme temperatures expected in reentry.[2] Aerospace engineers are frequently tempted to design aircraft which require parts with strength or resilience beyond that of currently available materials.
Later, unobtainium became an engineering term for practical materials that really exist, but are difficult to get.[4] For example, during the development of the SR-71 Blackbird spy plane, Lockheed engineers at the "Skunk Works" under Clarence "Kelly" Johnson used unobtainium as a dysphemism for titanium. Titanium allowed a higher strength-to-weight ratio at the high temperatures the Blackbird would reach, but the Soviet Union controlled its supply and was trying to deprive the US armed forces of this valuable resource.[nb 1] Eventually, through a European front company, a large quantity of titanium found its way to the United States.[nb 2]
In the 1970s, bicycle magazines, such as Bike World, sometimes referred to exotic lightweight bicycle parts as being made of unobtanium, although while expensive they were commercially obtainable. In the same period, driver & engineer Mark Donohue claimed unobtainium was used in the construction of Penske race cars." -Wikipedia.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 10, 2013)

See. It's not the worst noun churned out by the movie business. With Benignbiotic in the lab now I'm sure we will soon see Hardstylium and T-Rexium.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 11, 2013)

It looks interesting.  I would have to see a few trailers before I get too excited about it.  There has to be an interesting story besides a world where humans don't exist and is run by animals.  Some conflict and action...hopefully good voice acting and fluid animation.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't see how Robin Hood was that good.


Me neither. Animation aside it was pretty darn average in my book.

That said I'm fucking JAZZED about Zootopia. Doesn't sound very original but maybe they'll surprise me. It just looks so goddamn furrry. I can't not see it.



			
				Powderhound said:
			
		

> See. It's not the worst noun churned out by the movie business. With  Benignbiotic in the lab now I'm sure we will soon see Hardstylium and  T-Rexium.


Wat?

Also this is hilarious:


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Me neither. Animation aside it was pretty darn average in my book.
> 
> That said I'm fucking JAZZED about Zootopia. Doesn't sound very original but maybe they'll surprise me. It just looks so goddamn furrry. I can't not see it.
> 
> ...



Sounds more like a zoophile forum to me.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy fuck will people shut up about this shit?

Yes, we get it, film, whoo. Are you lot so desperate that you'll latch onto anything anthropomorphic in the mainstream media, label it as furry, then obsess about it for years?

 Fuck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Holy fuck will people shut up about this shit?
> 
> Yes, we get it, film, whoo.* Are you lot so desperate that you'll latch onto anything anthropomorphic in the mainstream media, label it as furry, then obsess about it for years?
> *
> Fuck.



For the last God damned time, yes!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 11, 2013)

It's a movie with talking animals, and the main character is a fox.  Yes, for fuck's sake, it's going to be popular in the furry fandom.

I just love the little cock contest going on here about who is the least furry of all the furries.


----------



## ehh123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is some concept art. Gotta say that I love the world they are trying to create here.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 11, 2013)

The anthro bunny is adorable, though "Hopps", really?

Maybe this will give rise to a new generation of furries. We grew up with Robin Hood and the Lion King, and there will be kids who grow up with Zootopia. 

Also, it will be The Future by then, so LAZOR FURSUITS and MIND CONTROLLED TAILS.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 11, 2013)

Dont forget cloning an animal body and dumping your brain in there 
And holy fuck the cops a girl?
Yep, r34...r34 everywhere...


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 11, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Dont forget cloning an animal body and dumping your brain in there
> And holy fuck the cops a girl?
> Yep, r34...r34 everywhere...



Real animals will be extinct by then, silly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2013)

In the future we'll live inside a simulation of our world as it currently is, without knowing it, because the machines will have taken over, or perhaps have already. 
I'm liking that fox. :3


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm hoping this will be in 2D (even if not traditional, at least flash; see Wander Over Yonder for the wonders of modern flash animation) and will have an LGBT character, or else I will assimilate the Disney executives.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 11, 2013)

ehh123 said:


> Here is some concept art. Gotta say that I love the world they are trying to create here.



Its looking sweet, I wonder if it'll be cg, flash or hand drawn animation like the ol days.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Movie looks really...generic. :c


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Movie looks really...generic. :c


Even the names are generic.
Hopps? Wilde? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

Watching a foxyfluff prance and swish and wriggle around the screen for an hour or so _might_ be a good way to kill an evening with other furfags, but I can't see myself caring 3 years from now.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 11, 2013)

Still happy about this so far, and till I know more about it I won't be jumping on the "its so generic" bandwagon. 

Kinda funny to see the lack of or slowing growing amount of fan art on fa.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> and will have an LGBT character



Oh for the *LOVE OF GOD*...


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> and will have an LGBT character



pls no


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Even the names are generic.
> Hopps? Wilde? SERIOUSLY?



I'm still stuck on the fox character. I like his smart ass smug look I've seen though. Something tells me he'll at least be kind of funny.



Saliva said:


> Oh for the *LOVE OF GOD*...



It's like that whole DC character sexuality change. Good intentions, bad way of doing it. Cheerios did controversial relationships PROPERLY. You don't call attention to it, you just do it. It sends a greater message when you _aren't_ trying to send a fucking message.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm still stuck on the fox character. I like his smart ass smug look I've seen though. Something tells me he'll at least be kind of funny.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like that whole DC character sexuality change. Good intentions, bad way of doing it. Cheerios did controversial relationships PROPERLY. You don't call attention to it, you just do it. It sends a greater message when you _aren't_ trying to send a fucking message.



That cheerios advert appeared on another forum I use in a thread entitled 'zomg is cheerios racist?' 
which gave me a sad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That cheerios advert appeared on another forum I use in a thread entitled 'zomg is cheerios racist?'
> which gave me a sad.



I made a thread here on that very same breed of idiocy with this ad. I think it's perfect and an example how corporations SHOULD address this issue IF they address this issue and if they're for these sort of things. 

But...
The very fact that Mull knows one of the characters is gay concretely shows Disney is about to pull somewhat of a DC and try to say "Hi world! We support gays and you should too! So we're gonna be boisterous and obnoxious about it in hopes you'll listen!". It gets annoying even the people who support it.

If I've learned anything from horror, romance, seduction, comedy, tragedy, and joy across all media/art it's that subtlety...is...GOD. Leave it to a half minute cereal commercial to show a century year old animation juggernaut how it's fucking done, right? xD

*EDIT: Fallowfox corrected me. Don't be an illiterate fast ass idiot and make a response to what's already been corrected. My mistake.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

He doesn't know it will have an lgbt character; he said he hopes it will.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

I read that the FUCK wrong. NOW I see why Saliva got upset.

Why does that matter? Seriously?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Since the target audience is children, anything more adult than 'boy meets girl, boy overcomes obstacle between then and they live happily ever after' might just be beyond them and equate to fan service to adults who watch Disney films. 

Although if they are trying to make a film about how animals behave, the boy meets girl story would certainly be redundant in many cases anyway. 

They could try new formats, like 'Boy meets girl who eats his head,'

 or 'hermaphrodite meets hermaphrodite who stab each other with darts whilst the third member of the love triangle reproduces with itself,'

For the record though, if that fox _was _gay it would be fucking christmas for furries.


----------



## Gryphen (Aug 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm not so much interested in the plot or whatever as I am in the universe itself. The article said they did a decent amount of research to speculate what an anthro-dominated world would be like. I'm just sort of interested in what they have to offer in that area.
> 
> It doesn't sound like this brilliant, unique film. It just... mite b cool is all.



I agree with this. I'd really love to see how the society works, especially how predator/pray interaction goes. An LBGT would be cool, if they didn't hit you over the head with it and it's not overly a stereotypical character


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2013)

Gryphen said:


> An LBGT would be cool, if they didn't hit you over the head with it and it's not overly a stereotypical character



Normal LGBT people are overly stereotypical anyway, so thats not going to happen.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> girl who eats his head



_Giggity.
_
As for the LGBTWhatever thing its best not done at all, like whats been said, if there ever are any they are annoying as fuck and over done. Surely the LGBT community if they want better LGBT characters would want "normal" behaving ones, and as such would just appear as normal characters. There's no need to bring in everyones sexualiaty when your watching a film, ESPECIALLY WHEN ITS A CARTOON FUCKING FOX AND RABBIT SOLVING CRIME (unless they have a hawt fox/rabbit boinking session half way through).


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 12, 2013)

>Posits the hope that there will be an LGBT character
>Furtards interpret it imediately as doing it unsubtly

Sometimes I have insecurities about my intelligence. These threads make me happy for knowing I'm not as utterly braindead and devoid of rational thought as other furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> >Posits the hope that there will be an LGBT character
> >Furtards interpret it imediately as doing it unsubtly
> 
> Sometimes I have insecurities about my intelligence. These threads make me happy for knowing I'm not as utterly braindead and devoid of rational thought as other furries.



Sorry Mulls. :c


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> >Posits the hope that there will be an LGBT character
> >Furtards interpret it imediately as doing it unsubtly
> 
> Sometimes I have insecurities about my intelligence. These threads make me happy for knowing I'm not as utterly braindead and devoid of rational thought as other furries.



If its there, it not subtle, "Why are they telling me this" "Who cares?" "What the fuck does this have to do with the plot?"
The sheer fact of pointing one out in the movie is attention grabbing to the fact that they are X or Y sexuality.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Sorry Mulls. :c



That is alright. I am still way stupider than you 



Harbinger said:


> If its there, it not subtle, "Why are they  telling me this" "Who cares?" "What the fuck does this have to do with  the plot?"
> The sheer fact of pointing one out in the movie is attention grabbing to the fact that they are X or Y sexuality.



Tiana is a black woman. They don't constantly remind you she is black and she is woman.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Since the target audience is children, anything more adult than 'boy meets girl, boy overcomes obstacle between then and they live happily ever after' might just be beyond them and equate to fan service to adults who watch Disney films.
> 
> Although if they are trying to make a film about how animals behave, the boy meets girl story would certainly be redundant in many cases anyway.
> 
> ...



O{}O

FALLOWFOX SWORE!!!! I've NEVER seen that!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> That is alright. I am still way stupider than you
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana is a black woman. They don't constantly remind you she is black and she is woman.



Dafuqs Tiana?
And thats completely different, thats a visual thing, shes fucking obviously black, you cant look at someone and know if they like vag or wang.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> you cant look at someone and know if they like vag or wang.



Says who? o-O


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

Yay.... I guess.

Becuase i'm a furry and this film has anthros I will now assume this the greatest thing of all time.

Go furry pride..... woo...hoo.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 12, 2013)

I like this thread turned into a discussion on how to properly portray gay and lesbian characters in movies.

Anyway, honestly... reading the current (obviously rough-draft at this stage) synopsis, it does appear that they're going for something harmless and generic.  The names... yeah, and I guess the plot right now is "fox gets framed for crime and must prove his innocence w/help from sassy independent female partner".
Good thing Disney is going to be marketing this to little kids and not to cynical 20-year-old college students/graduates, or else they might never pull this thing off!


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 12, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Dafuqs Tiana?
> And thats completely different, thats a visual thing, shes fucking obviously black, you cant look at someone and know if they like vag or wang.



The Princess and the Frog doesn't ring any bells?

But you can have romantic attraction, requited or not, or mention of relationships without feeling forced. Case in point Paranorman, in which a character is gay, but you don't know until the very end, and when we do learn it's like in old movies when people mention wives that never appear onscreen.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread got real funny real fast. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2013)

If this movie is full CGI I'm gonna be so mad.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 14, 2013)

It most probably will be. And a horrible one, too.
It's the general trend of movies nowdays


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This movie is full CGI. I'm so mad.



That's better. ;3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
I just found out last night that the creator of Zoophobia was freaking out once she discovered this movie.

I'll admit. When I first saw this thread the similarity in titles sort of startled me too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought the same honestly. 

...

I'd love a movie of that. In a nice painterly style. QuQ


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 15, 2013)

One thing I don't understand, is why do they have to give us a 3 year head start on this film? Is it going to go through that much change or take that much effort that the creators are announcing it now instead of later.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> One thing I don't understand, is why do they have to give us a 3 year head start on this film? Is it going to go through that much change or take that much effort that the creators are announcing it now instead of later.



Probably best to get it out in the open so information doesn't leak. Then people working on it will be free to talk about it in public rather than keeping all quiet.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If this movie is full CGI I'm gonna be so mad.


Problem with CGI bro? 



			
				M. LeRenard said:
			
		

> I just love the little cock contest going on here about who is the least furry of all the furries.


Yeah what is up with that? I don't want to be around cynical-ass devil-may-care furries. I want to chill with furries who get excited about furry things. Like this fucking movie. 

I've come to terms with the fact that there's nothing new under the sun fiction-wise. Any story can only play with so many tropes and plots. I hope Zootopia tries to get inventive but even if it doesn't the art style looks very nice, and the writing could be good.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Problem with CGI bro?
> 
> Yeah what is up with that? I don't want to be around cynical-ass devil-may-care furries. I want to chill with furries who get excited about furry things. Like this fucking movie.
> 
> I've come to terms with the fact that there's nothing new under the sun fiction-wise. Any story can only play with so many tropes and plots. I hope Zootopia tries to get inventive but even if it doesn't the art style looks very nice, and the writing could be good.



I was surprised by this too, I would have thought I would see more praise then anti praise on a furry site and forum. ? Full of furries. D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> I was surprised by this too, I would have thought I would see more praise then anti praise on a furry site and forum. ? Full of furries. D:



As described quite well in the quote in my signature, there are people on FAF that would go out of their way to contradict the fandom. I guess it's just one of those anti-conformist phases people tend to go through or whatever.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I want to chill with furries who get excited about furry things. Like this fucking movie.



It's not a furry movie. It's a mainstream movie aimed to appeal to kids. It's being adopted by furries.

Big difference.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Problem with CGI bro?
> 
> Yeah what is up with that? I don't want to be around cynical-ass devil-may-care furries. I want to chill with furries who get excited about furry things. Like this fucking movie.
> 
> I've come to terms with the fact that there's nothing new under the sun fiction-wise. Any story can only play with so many tropes and plots. I hope Zootopia tries to get inventive but even if it doesn't the art style looks very nice, and the writing could be good.


See people are getting hyped for the wrong reason. It's ZOMG IT HAS ANIMAL PEOPLE IT'S MADE BY FURRIES.
I like my anthro movies. Lion King, Balto, Finding Nemo etc. But there's not much to it to get excited about right now. If the only appealing thing about the movie is FAWKS then I don't want to waste the gas or the $10 ticket. It's just like a movie that the only appealing thing about it is Brad Pitt.

So if wanting a good and not overly cliche plot is cynical then I guess standards for movies have gone down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Problem with CGI bro?



There's nothing inherently wrong about CGI, it's a wonderful thing, i.e. videogames.

It's just a massive shame to see so many cartoon movies with great concept art being made, and they're just CGI. There haven't been many (if any) good traditionally-animated full-length moves for a long time now.

I think it sucks mostly because it just shows that the need for people who can draw is declining gradually, and the newer generation are exposed to nearly nothing but CGI cartoons and only a very few of them will be encouraged to actually draw.

Also notice how a lot of Disney concept artists are old codgers.



XoPachi said:


> That's better. ;3



**FLIP DESK*

*FLIP CAR*

*FLIP FUCKING LAWN**


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Smelge said:


> It's not a furry movie. It's a mainstream movie aimed to appeal to kids. It's being adopted by furries.
> 
> Big difference.


You know what I mean >:-I. Things that furries like IE: Things involving anthros (like this fucking movie).



			
				Aleu said:
			
		

> I like my anthro movies. Lion King, Balto, Finding Nemo etc. But there's  not much to it to get excited about right now. If the only appealing  thing about the movie is FAWKS then I don't want to waste the gas or the  $10 ticket. It's just like a movie that the only appealing thing about  it is Brad Pitt.
> 
> So if wanting a good and not overly cliche plot is cynical then I guess standards for movies have gone down.


We know hardly anything about the movie right now. I don't get why people are jumping on Zootopia already saying it will be cliched and trite. That's the cynicism I was talking about. I'm getting hyped because I want to see a new, quality furry movie by Disney_._ But who knows, not enough info yet. And there won't be for a long time.



			
				Gibby said:
			
		

> There's nothing inherently wrong about CGI, it's a wonderful thing, i.e. videogames.
> 
> It's just a massive shame to see so many cartoon movies with great  concept art being made, and they're just CGI. There haven't been many  (if any) good traditionally-animated full-length moves for a long time  now.
> I think it sucks mostly because it just shows that the need for people  who can draw is declining gradually, and the newer generation are  exposed to nearly nothing but CGI cartoons and only a very few of them  will be encouraged to actually draw.


I hear that. It's not fair to say they are 'just' CGI movie though. The work computer animators do these days is absurdly complex. Hell I wish we could get a modern luscious, hand-drawn movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> **FLIP DESK*
> 
> *FLIP CAR*
> 
> *FLIP FUCKING LAWN**



You won't flip the dimension...


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You know what I mean >:-I. Things that furries like IE: Things involving anthros (like this fucking movie).



Here's how it'll go.

1 - Announce movie
2 - Furries cream themselves over childrens animation, declare it to be Furry[sup]Â©[/sup]
3 - Months before release, almost every google search for the film will bring up badly drawn porn of every conceivable fetish
4 - Movie is released, parents are concerned by theatres full of sweaty fat people wearing tails and fiddling with themselves next to their children
5 - All the people who worked on the movie swear off doing anything ever again because furries.
6 - Animators kill themselves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't think it'll be awful, just the same thing we've seen from Disney in the past. It doesn't hurt to speculate and if we end up feeling we were wrong we'll admit it. It *CANNOT* be worse than Planes.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think it'll be awful, just the same thing we've seen from Disney in the past. It doesn't hurt to speculate and if we end up feeling we were wrong we'll admit it. It *CANNOT* be worse than Planes.



I seem to remember that Alpha and Omega film a while back. Everyone was getting all hot and sweaty over it because OH EMM GEE TALKING WOLVES! then it turned out to be a huge pile of steaming shit. And the anguish was delicious.

Why am I fighting this?

BOW DOWN TO THIS FILM! HYPE IT! LET ME TASTE YOUR TEARS IN THREE YEARS TIME!


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Here's how it'll go.
> 
> 1 - Announce movie
> 2 - Furries cream themselves over childrens animation, declare it to be Furry[sup]Â©[/sup]
> ...


Oh no doubt :-] But I'm still hoping it will be good. 

_Alpha and Omega_ was a hilarious situation. And I think we can all agree _Planes_ will be the anthro movie of the year. Imagine all the plane-sonas it will spawn.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> We know hardly anything about the movie right now. I don't get why people are jumping on Zootopia already saying it will be cliched and trite. That's the cynicism I was talking about. I'm getting hyped because I want to see a new, quality furry movie by Disney_._ But who knows, not enough info yet. And there won't be for a long time.


We know what the premise is. Disney also has a habit of shoe-horning in romance where it don't belong or it doesn't need one like this movie. Now with a predator/prey romance? Uh...creeeeepy.



benignBiotic said:


> Oh no doubt :-] But I'm still hoping it will be good.
> 
> _Alpha and Omega_ was a hilarious situation. And I think we can all agree _Planes_ will be the anthro movie of the year. Imagine all the plane-sonas it will spawn.


Yeah because _Cars _spawned a shit ton of car-sonas

Oh wait, it didn't.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> We know what the premise is. Disney also has a habit of shoe-horning in romance where it don't belong or it doesn't need one like this movie. Now with a predator/prey romance? Uh...creeeeepy.


That is true. Oh well, I'm hopeful. 



> Yeah because _Cars _spawned a shit ton of car-sonas
> 
> Oh wait, it didn't.


... I was joking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

Smelge said:


> I seem to remember that Alpha and Omega film a while back. Everyone was getting all hot and sweaty over it because OH EMM GEE TALKING WOLVES! then it turned out to be a huge pile of steaming shit. And the anguish was delicious.
> 
> Why am I fighting this?
> 
> BOW DOWN TO THIS FILM! HYPE IT! LET ME TASTE YOUR TEARS IN THREE YEARS TIME!




I didn't even want to see it. It looked so fucking dull. I'm so tired of feral woodland creature or domestic housepet flicks. How about Disney tries something new, like completely? Like a fucking Contra movie, yeah!! I'd love to see something awesome like that animated!

Or a feature length version of Cat Piano.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I didn't even want to see it. It looked so fucking dull. I'm so tired of feral woodland creature or domestic housepet flicks. How about Disney tries something new, like completely? Like a fucking Contra movie, yeah!! I'd love to see something awesome like that animated!
> 
> Or a feature length version of Cat Piano.


Given that Disney is mainly for family I doubt that'll happen. The closest to mature they've ever done is Pirates of the Caribbean....and look what they did to the series.
Disney isn't too bad though. I really miss the 2D animation days. Seriously, Lilo and Stitch, Pocahontas, The Lion King.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

You know you want a Cat Piano flick doe.

...

And a Contra movie. o-o


----------



## Hewge (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone remember Cats Don't Dance? For some reason this movie reminds me of it.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

If they make a Contra movie I hope they do a second for Contra two.
I want to see a movie where the characters have to see from a top down perspective and have no sense of direction and inevitably die several hundred times.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know you want a Cat Piano flick doe.
> 
> ...
> 
> And a Contra movie. o-o



Cat Piano? this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmDoeevWCI8

or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj4RBmU-PIo  <<<<<<<  this???????


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Given that Disney is mainly for family I doubt that'll happen. The closest to mature they've ever done is Pirates of the Caribbean....and look what they did to the series.
> Disney isn't too bad though. I really miss the 2D animation days. Seriously, Lilo and Stitch, Pocahontas, The Lion King.



Have you ever seen Disney's movie Fantasia? there are section in that which might qualify as mature! Lots of bare breasts and lots of furries! Not bad for having been done on cell  way back in the sixties or was it the fifties?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Have you ever seen Disney's movie Fantasia? there are section in that which might qualify as mature! Lots of bare breasts and lots of furries! Not bad for having been done on cell  way back in the sixties or was it the fifties?


Jesus fuck I forgot about Fantasia!
I wouldn't say that's mature though. There's no sexual/violent underlying themes.

Though that one part with the demon was scary as shit.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Jesus fuck I forgot about Fantasia!
> I wouldn't say that's mature though. There's no sexual/violent underlying themes.
> 
> Though that one part with the demon was scary as shit.



I think you refer to the section called the sacred and the profane? But I loved how he turned the flames into dancing (nude) females and then into furries! Then the mountain closed up and it got real boring for a few.


----------



## Namba (Aug 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If this movie is full CGI I'm gonna be so mad.


I want to see some old school animation, dammit! Something that matches the sketches, because that would be awesome.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj4RBmU-PIo  <<<<<<<  this???????




That, totally that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 17, 2013)

Zootopia will be directed by the director of Tangled. That's awesome. Tangled was savvy and entertaining as hell.

I love the description of the setting.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder how long it will take FA to be flooded with Nick Wilde art and more porn/rule 34 stuff. So far typing in the keyword Zootopia, only gives 5 results, lol.


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 17, 2013)

It sound like a very tired and predictable story. I'll torrent it.... if it's good, I'll go to the theater.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I wonder how long it will take FA to be flooded with Nick Wilde art and more porn/rule 34 stuff. So far typing in the keyword Zootopia, only gives 5 results, lol.



Already one of them is porn though. x3

[no prizes for guessing the situation depicted]


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Already one of them is porn though. x3
> 
> [no prizes for guessing the situation depicted]



I count 6 hits with 2 porn.

Good job, furries.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2013)

Smelge said:


> I count 6 hits with 2 porn.
> 
> Good job, furries.



That's with Zootopia as the keyword or....?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> That's with Zootopia as the keyword or....?



I can confirm using it not as the keyword gets 2 pron results.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

Smelge said:


> I count 6 hits with 2 porn.
> 
> Good job, furries.



No.

Don't do that.

You know damn well rule 34 doesn't exclusively pertain to furries.

This happens all the time in pretty much every site that contains 2D porn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No.
> 
> Don't do that.
> 
> ...



It doesn't mean the furries aren't doing a good job though. Go and look at it; an excellent job has been done.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It doesn't mean the furries aren't doing a good job though. Go and look at it; an excellent job has been done.



I'll agree, the quality of the porn that's been posted so far isn't half bad. I don't think anything that's been posted is outright shit either (that's not porn).


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think Disney is on its way out, but it's going to use what funds it has to buy out as many companies/franchises as it can drag down with it.



Unless you mean quality of films sure....but it is continuing to pull in loads and loads of money every year.



Smelge said:


> Holy fuck will people shut up about this shit?
> 
> Yes, we get it, film, whoo. Are you lot so desperate that you'll latch onto anything anthropomorphic in the mainstream media, label it as furry, then obsess about it for years?
> 
> Fuck.



According to some, "Furry" is defined as anything involving anthro animals buuuut....I don't want to get into a "what is furry?" debate here.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2013)

I dunno about anyone else, but I'd rather hear more about the story than peppering small bits of "oh so cool" unrealistic Concpet art that has been proliferating throughout the entertainment industry. I remember seeing awesome designs for movies and art before and even with big names involved it being utter shit. So I'm just withholding judgement and don't give 2 shits if it's "Furry" or not. I like animation, I want to see story and enjoyable characters.

One thing that did have me curious was Legend of Tembo, because what was out and involved so far and how much work to be put into it - only to find out that the company working on it is dead. http://www.cartoonbrew.com/how-to/the-legend-of-the-legend-of-tembo-77114.html

http://aaronblaiseart.blogspot.com/2012/10/here-are-some-images-i-created-during.html

I don't understand people making arguments about people being "furry haters" or some weird shit. If a person like Star Wars, it doesn't mean they like everything Star Wars - they can easily hate the new trilogy. Trek fans that hate the new stuff, or the fact I like fantasy and sci fi but I don't get hyped for every show out there and can recognize there's a lot of crap. Especially since I like anime and comic books.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

Its a Disney movie. All the characters are anthropomorphic animals.
This is going to be good.
Though it seems that its going to be CGI.
I don't like CGI. If there's anthropomorphic animals I'd probably like it more if it was 2D. Besides, I in general prefer 2D animation.
Still, its a Disney film. I expect it to be good.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Though it seems that its going to be CGI.
> I don't like CGI. If there's anthropomorphic animals I'd probably like it more if it was 2D. Besides, I in general prefer 2D animation.
> Still, its a Disney film. I expect it to be good.


It's safe to assume the animation will be stellar. Kung Fu Panda 2 was beyond beautiful two years ago. By the time Zootopia comes around CGI technology will be even better. Plus it's Disney.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 9, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Disney?
> Well, another movie bites the dust.



This. If it wasn't Disney, I'd almost be interested. (Even then, I'd be skeptical.)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 9, 2013)

I really miss traditional animation.  CG looks great these days, sure, but there's just something about animated drawings that's far more appealing.  I'm not really sure what it is.  Maybe I like it when things don't look as perfect and shiny and smooth.  Maybe it's easier to recognize the amount of work that goes into something like that, whereas when you program most of your animation it turns out so flawless it looks like people weren't even involved in the production at all?  You know... like they wrote the whole movie in Wolfram's Mathematica or something.  The difference between factory toys and handmade ones.
So it's not surprising but it's still a little disappointing that this will be just another CG Disney movie.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

This is the first anthro movie they've done in a while. They only ever do feral. The only anthro works I can think of, Mickey and co excluded, are Chicken Little and Robin Hood.


----------



## Nikolinni (Sep 10, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> This is the first anthro movie they've done in a while. They only ever do feral. The only anthro works I can think of, Mickey and co excluded, are Chicken Little and Robin Hood.



Cinderella had some anthros in it. True they weren't the stars of the movie, but they played a big part to the story. Alice in Wonderland seemed to kinda have a mix; there was the March Hare and the White Rabbit who were anthro, while the Cheshire Cat was more or less feral (Plus there was Dina in the beginning of the movie); I dunno if The Many Adventures of Whinne the Pooh counts, since those are technically stuffed animals and not real animals; and that's all I got really. 

But yeah, _a lot_ of their furry works tend to gravitate towards feral, especially when you look at their big names like Bambi, The Lion King, Fox and The Hound, heck even The Little Mermaid had its good share of feral sea critters. 



> _Disney?_
> _Well, another movie bites the dust._



What's wrong with Disney? They've released their fair share of junk, sure. And even some of the films regarded as "Classics" nowadays didn't do so hot at the box office when they first came out (Like Fantasia, for instance). Sure, there's a few movies they've done recently that blow, but c'monnn, you can't say that The Princess and the Frog, Tangled, Wreck it Ralph and Winnie the Pooh (The 2011 film) either 1)Did bad at the box office and/or 2)Were still good movies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

You can draw digitally. The argument is somewhat coming off as a lesser skill. Doesn't mean I don't appreciate traditional media. But CGI can cover a lot since it is also used for 2d looking animation too.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 10, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> What's wrong with Disney? They've released their fair share of junk, sure. And even some of the films regarded as "Classics" nowadays didn't do so hot at the box office when they first came out (Like Fantasia, for instance). Sure, there's a few movies they've done recently that blow, but c'monnn, you can't say that The Princess and the Frog, Tangled, Wreck it Ralph and Winnie the Pooh (The 2011 film) either 1)Did bad at the box office and/or 2)Were still good movies.



Disney shows a LOT of offensive stereotypes in their movies. They have been doing this since the original Fantasia, and are still doing so as made evident by The Lone Ranger.

Honestly, I didn't care for Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You can draw digitally. The argument is somewhat coming off as a lesser skill. Doesn't mean I don't appreciate traditional media. But CGI can cover a lot since it is also used for 2d looking animation too.



If this animation appears 2 dimensional, as if it has been drawn, then I would prefer that. I watched part of Ice age again recently and the failures of its simulation were very apparent it was a bit like watching something made in CAD. I suppose that's partly because of the improvements in the technology since. 

By contrast symbolic cartoony drawings don't become dated so quickly.


----------



## Nikolinni (Sep 10, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Disney shows a LOT of offensive stereotypes in their movies. They have been doing this since the original Fantasia, and are still doing so as made evident by The Lone Ranger.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't care for Princess and the Frog.



The offensiveness of Lone Ranger depends. Because from what I've heard, there are native americans who didn't find Tonto offensive, and heck, Disney even had Native Americans _on set_ to make sure Tonto wasn't offensive. But I guess your Mileage May Vary...is it people who aren't NA saying Tonto's offensive, or have actual NA's stepped forward and been like "This shit is wrong!"

As for stereotypes, especially with older movies like Fantasia and Dumbo and Song of the South, I chalk it up as "A Sign of the Times". Yes, it's not an "excuse", but rather an explanation as to why they'd even do it in the first place. 

Besides, it's not like they were the only ones making stereotypes at the time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Why couldn't they find a native american actor, rather than Johnny Depp browned up?

edit: it appears depp claims he has native american ancestry somewhere in his family tree.


----------



## Nikolinni (Sep 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why couldn't they find a native american actor, rather than Johnny Depp browned up?
> 
> edit: it appears depp claims he has native american ancestry somewhere in his family tree.



Well, not only that, but Disney probably wanted Depp because he'd be more marketable due to his film history and the Pirates movie. So not only would they have the same writers, but one of the actors as well.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

All of my yes, but I think I'll wait for the torrent instead of theaters; doesn't seem worth the whole $8.00


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 17, 2013)

Recall the whining about LGBT characters earlier in the thread? I just realised how mentally ill it is to think that pandering is a problem, considering that all the examples of shallow, non-developed LGBT characters that aren't anything other than their sexuality are all offensive campy stereotypes, not characters in any way conceived to appeal, and that characters that would fit the "pandering" mold are for the most part some of the most well developed characters in their respective works.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> The makers of this soon to be film were soo inspired by Robin Hood that they wanted to make a movie where humans didn't exist and the animals did. Here's the scoop below.
> 
> http://geektyrant.com/news/2013/8/9/disney-animation-announces-zootopia-for-2016



Would definitely want to watch this.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Dec 9, 2013)

As long as they don't CHANGE IT DRASTICALLY like they do all their other flicks, I think this movie will be worth seeing.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks to be an interesting movie. Wonder if this is 100s of years after Robin Hood.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sure I'll see it regardless of perceived quality. 2furry4me


----------



## Rukani (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm just sad the main character's another fox. :< 

Did that already in Robin Hood.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 11, 2013)

Rukani said:


> I'm just sad the main character's another fox. :<
> 
> Did that already in Robin Hood.



It's gotta be a fox so it's easy to make massive, *massive*, *massive* amounts of furry pran of him!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2013)

Rukani said:


> I'm just sad the main character's another fox. :<
> 
> Did that already in Robin Hood.


Not to mention foxes are *kind of* popular in the fandom. You know this will inspire even more. 

And what Hewge said ^


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 11, 2013)

Butbut.. Robin Hood. =(


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2013)

Hopefully, This movie will bomb.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Not to mention foxes are *kind of* popular in the fandom. You know this will inspire even more.
> 
> And what Hewge said ^



Isn't the reason they're so popular is becasue so many people have been exposed to them, becasue they're popular and the media wants to tend to that, but only becasue they've been exposed to them early, becasue of media becasue of... And the cycle continues.

If more people saw more variety of animals in media maybe they'd start to get more of a following?


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 11, 2013)

Concept art looks pretty good, but I don't really have much faith in Disney. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2013)

Rukani said:


> Isn't the reason they're so popular is becasue so many people have been exposed to them, becasue they're popular and the media wants to tend to that, but only becasue they've been exposed to them early, becasue of media becasue of... And the cycle continues.
> 
> If more people saw more variety of animals in media maybe they'd start to get more of a following?


Why do you hate the word 'because' so much?

There's definitely a biophilia in place when it comes to the media. People like cute, handsome, and strong mammals foremost which is why they are most represented. Plus they are some of the easiest animals to anthropomorphize due to the similarities in body layout. Not too many memorable fish or bug characters out there. Unfortunately.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Why do you hate the word 'because' so much?
> 
> There's definitely a biophilia in place when it comes to the media. People like cute, handsome, and strong mammals foremost which is why they are most represented. Plus they are some of the easiest animals to anthropomorphize due to the similarities in body layout. Not too many memorable fish or bug characters out there. Unfortunately.



Grammar's not my strong point. <:

Also you can anthropomorphize pretty much any animal, I don't think body layout has anything to do with it. I've seen many many different animated animals, anthropomorphic or not, I just have a thing against foxes. >: That said though I'm willing to watch any animated animal film, I also don't want to derail this topic any more than I already have so I'll shutup now.







Poor Flik.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2013)

Rukani said:


> Grammar's not my strong point. <:
> 
> Also you can anthropomorphize pretty much any animal, I don't think body layout has anything to do with it. I've seen many many different animated animals, anthropomorphic or not, I just have a thing against foxes. >: That said though I'm willing to watch any animated animal film, I also don't want to derail this topic any more than I already have so I'll shutup now.


Of course you can anthropomorphise any animal. People tend to stick with whats familiar/ easy is what I'm saying.


----------



## ehh123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, time to revive this thing.

One year from it's scheduled release, Disney decided to release concept art and a synopsis for the movie







> The modern mammal metropolis of Zootopia is a city like no other.  Comprised of habitat neighborhoods like ritzy Sahara Square and frigid  Tundratown, itâ€™s a melting pot where animals from every environment live  togetherâ€”a place where no matter what you are, from the biggest  elephant to the smallest shrew, you can be anything. But when optimistic  Officer Judy Hopps arrives, she discovers that being the first bunny on  a police force of big, tough animals isnâ€™t so easy. Determined to prove  herself, she jumps at the opportunity to crack a case, even if it means  partnering with a fast-talking, scam-artist fox, Nick Wilde, to solve  the mystery. Walt Disney Animation Studiosâ€™ â€œZootopia,â€ a  comedy-adventure directed by Byron Howard (â€œTangled,â€ â€œBoltâ€) and Rich  Moore (â€œWreck-It Ralph,â€ â€œThe Simpsonsâ€) and co-directed by Jared Bush  (â€œPenn Zero: Part-Time Heroâ€), opens in theaters on March 4, 2016.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 5, 2015)

I actually forgot about this movie I'm wondering if it's going to be CGI or animated. And who the voice actors are going to be


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 5, 2015)

Given how Disney kinda shut down the "traditional animation" department last year, I guess it'll be "classic Disney CG".

Also, I hope the story will be good, and if it isn't, well... I hope some jokes will be cool. I already know I won't be disappointed by the visual department, that is for sure.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2015)

Mullerornis said:


> I'm hoping this will be in 2D (even if not traditional, at least flash; *see Wander Over Yonder for the wonders of modern flash animation*) and will have an LGBT character, or else I will assimilate the Disney executives.



Seen it... same lady who did My Little Pony: FIM.  Very funny.  And well written/voiced.

Edit:  Film looks interesting.  Definitely worth keeping an eye on, at least.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 30, 2015)

All I know is that I'm getting the artbook when its out.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

Definitely would like to see this one. Sounds interesting and Tangled was decent so I really think this could be awesome.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh, interesting. Hmm. One year to go, then...


----------



## kokoneos (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it's a little funny how they beat around the bush explaining their little anthropomorphic world of fuzzies, when traditional Disney used to do this all the time no problemo. _"Disney is coming out with a new movie, where a kid is raised by wolves (who act like people when people aren't around, except for this kid because he was raised by them). He meets up with a panther and a bear run around until the time finally comes for him to move in with 'people' people. It's based off of 'The Jungle Book' but kids might think that title is too long... so developers are considering the title, 'Wild' "_

But that aside, I'm happy to hear that Disney is going to do this. I will go to the theater bright eyed and bushy tailed, ready to love and hate an OK movie. Not excited, not elated nor joyfully ecstatic... just above apathetic. Happy. Yeh.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2015)

I had forgotten this existed. Will wait till we have more info and images till I pass judgement.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

The main character looks like a fox-version of Bolt....


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Yup, I'm definitely going to watch it when it gets released!  :3


----------



## Wolveon (May 1, 2015)

I'm hoping it'll be good, but I have no faith in Disney. I guess we'll find out in 2016.


----------



## Swoocerini (May 15, 2015)

It's made by Disney, so I have to see it.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 4, 2015)

Why a fox? Didn't we have that in Robin Hood? Why are anthro animal characters always foxes? I don't mind humans, as long as they are the villain and they get eaten at the end... I want to see a furry movie where animals are good and humans are the enemy... A District Nine feel but with anthro animals instead of aliens. You know, no humans allowed areas, illegal to fraternize with humans (or at least looked down upon by a lot of animals). That's what I would like to see in a "furry" movie.


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 5, 2015)

This is something to be very hyped about, and since Rich Moore, the director of Wreck-it-Ralph, is going to be the director of Zootopia. There have been Disney movies with a cast full of anthro animals, of course, like Robin Hood and Chicken Little. But seeing that this is going to be a movie that will have a bunch of animals to cast, this time very simillarly to the characters the furry fandom has come up with, I am very excited to see this movie.

Disney, don't fail me now!


----------



## Lemanic (Jun 9, 2015)

New pic by Chad Sellers.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 9, 2015)

This pic definitely has my hype up (I much prefer Judy's design now)



Phoenix-Kat said:


> Why a fox? Didn't we have that in Robin Hood? Why are anthro animal characters always foxes? I don't mind humans, as long as they are the villain and they get eaten at the end... I want to see a furry movie where animals are good and humans are the enemy... A District Nine feel but with anthro animals instead of aliens. You know, no humans allowed areas, illegal to fraternize with humans (or at least looked down upon by a lot of animals). That's what I would like to see in a "furry" movie.



Just you wait, my dear. Just. You. Wait.
(Currently tryng to negociate the rights of my series with the biggest transmedia publisher in France and if it works, oh boy is it going to become interesting)


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 9, 2015)

USA today has a small story about it 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2015/06/09/zootopia-exclusive-sneak-peek/28709913/


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 10, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> This pic definitely has my hype up (I much prefer Judy's design now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me more about this! Even if it has to be private message...


----------



## Lemanic (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh god! Just look at this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 11, 2015)

Curses, you beat me to the punch! I wanted to post the link to the teaser.


----------



## Gator (Jun 11, 2015)

why are they all mammals tho


----------



## Inpw (Jun 11, 2015)

Lemanic said:


> Oh god! Just look at this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U



Just imbedding that for you.

[video=youtube;g9lmhBYB11U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U[/video]

Also please furries don't cream yourselves at the innuendo in the slogan.


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe all the gators hang out at the local watering hole pub and couldn't make it for the teaser. I bet they're waiting for one of those mammals to wander too close to the pub, then they'll strike and... hang on, maybe the lawyer will be a reptile. What's a cop show without a lawyer somewhere?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 11, 2015)

Kinda odd that it's specifically just mammals who are anthro.


----------



## Plash (Jun 11, 2015)

I think the fact they've acknowledged it is significant. Maybe some kind of segregation thing going on?


----------



## Inpw (Jun 11, 2015)

Plash said:


> I think the fact they've acknowledged it is significant. Maybe some kind of segregation thing going on?



So like a Neil Blomkamp movie except with furries?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 11, 2015)

It don't impress me much.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm definitely exited. This is the closest thing I've seen to an all out furry based movie. Disney, _PLEASE_ don't fuck this up.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 11, 2015)

Now all we have to worry about is how the fandom reacts to it. The animation industry kinda don't like furries because of the porn.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 11, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Now all we have to worry about is how the fandom reacts to it. The animation industry kinda don't like furries because of the porn.



It's already too late. I saw porn of it this morning.

The official trailer hasn't even come out..and there's porn...


----------



## Inpw (Jun 11, 2015)

Interestingly enough, I think we're being used to spread the hype.

Make some innuendo and stupid hints to the niche fandom and Boom! It's everywhere on social media... Well calculated marketing playing out as predicted.

Just a guess but I still don't see a company such as Disney making lucky guesses considering the intense amount of first wave furry comments on the youtube video. IMO it's intentional.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 11, 2015)

I was going to imbed it, but you guys beat me to it by a comfortable margin.

The suspicious 'furryness' of the trailer, mixed with its 'clever' tone', on the other hand is... well, conspicuous. I don't think it's all too coincidental.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2015)

Saw the trailer, it looks meh. The "HOOMANS R DUM N EVUL" cliche at the beginning made me cringe.


----------



## StarrySpelunker (Jun 11, 2015)

"Be-Fur"

I am cringing so much. Disney, looks like you marketers got at least one thing right. 

It's the bad furry puns.

If they use the word popufur, I'm going to laugh myself out of the theater.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm all for this. Talking animal films were Disney's animation cornerstone for years, then they just sorta fizzled out when Pixar became their primary producer and went for the much more wider audience human stuff.  Art looks promising, and the world they're building up could potentially be used for a franchise.  

2016's kind of a crowded year, though. _Finding Dory_ is out in June, and _Moana_'s in November, so hopefully it won't be lost in the shuffle with its early Spring release.


----------



## Troj (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm already shitting rainbows over Inside Out, but rest assured, I will probably shit more rainbows over Zootopia. Teaser was great.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 12, 2015)

Plash said:


> I think the fact they've acknowledged it is significant. Maybe some kind of segregation thing going on?



That'd be cool/dark. :0

The anthro Ozzy and Millie comic strip mentions that reptiles were segregated in society at one point. Right down to different drinking fountains...


----------



## Kleric (Jun 12, 2015)

Intriguing... I'll see it if it happens to come my way (That goes with all movies I have any interest in)


----------



## Charrio (Jun 12, 2015)

Meh, looks like another Disney everyone gets along in the end, parents die and songs to help sell things. 
Not big on the whole, every animal is sentient, they you can't have meat eaters or such as that means killing another
person to do so. 

Not feeling it


----------



## Shadowstalker55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, the Teaser Trailer for it is out now!

[video=youtube;g9lmhBYB11U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U[/video]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 12, 2015)

Man... I was really hoping that it looked like this






Oh well.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 12, 2015)

A fox and a rabbit? ...Lame.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2015)

Hewge said:


> A fox and a rabbit? ...Lame.



Would you rather a wolf and a jackelope? ;3


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 12, 2015)

That trailer was the furriest shit I've ever seen. I have a feeling someone was in the producer's office trying reeeeeally hard to pitch this. "No no! I swear, _people will eat this shit up."_


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 12, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> That trailer was the furriest shit I've ever seen. I have a feeling someone was in the producer's office trying reeeeeally hard to pitch this. "No no! I swear, _people will eat this shit up."_


Someone at Disney knows the fandom, one could argue :V
That said, it's, yes, too self-conscious about selling its characters on the grounds of anthropomorfism for being even slightly accidental.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 12, 2015)

Just watched the trailer.
Looks like a lot of fun but I'm still way more excited for Avatar or other movies


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 12, 2015)

Ha! A FOX! And he's wearing a tie! Foxes don't wear ties! And he picks on a rabbit...crossing...crossing guard! *sensible chuckle*

Well, this picture will most certainly be adequate~ None of that exciting adventure and fantasy nonsense for my children. The doldrums are much safer, I say!


----------



## Sylox (Jun 12, 2015)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 12, 2015)

Bedfellows <3

So very many little kids are going to have a future of sweaty fursuiting because of this film. 
Srsly,  now that everyone is on the internet, there's no way a kid who likes  critter-people won't find out about the fandom within moments of  mentioning they like this film on Facebook.

Not sure if that's a good thing, but it's going to happen!


----------



## Troj (Jun 12, 2015)

My understanding is that _Zootopia_ will basically be an anthro animal "buddy cop" movie. The fox (voiced by Jason Bateman) is a con artist, and the bunny (Ginnifer Goodwin) is a rookie detective looking to prove herself. They team up to find a missing animal.

It will apparently be called _Zootropolis _in the U.K.

The animals' city is divided into different biome-themed zones with names like Tundratown and Sahara Square.

It will be directed by Byron Howard--who also co-directed _Bolt_ and _Tangled_, and was an animator for _Pocahontas, Lilo and Stitch, _and _Brother Bear--_and Rich Moore, who directed _Wreck-It-Ralph_ and numerous episodes of _The Simpsons, Drawn Together, _and _Futurama.
_
When Howard described his idea for the film, John Lasseter reportedly lifted him into the air like baby Simba.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 12, 2015)

There's already porn of this. Furries are so fast.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 12, 2015)

Troj said:


> My understanding is that _Zootopia_ will basically be an anthro animal "buddy cop" movie. The fox (voiced by Jason Bateman) is a con artist, and the bunny (Ginnifer Goodwin) is a rookie detective looking to prove herself. They team up to find a missing animal.
> 
> It will apparently be called _Zootropolis _in the U.K.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!

No idea why they would change the name for us, though. It's not like Zootopia is offensive or more difficult to understand than Zootropolis. @_@


----------



## Troj (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> There's already porn of this. Furries are so fast.



And yet, no one has created a fursuit of Gruff the Neverbeast from Tinkerbell. This makes me sad .


----------



## Taralack (Jun 13, 2015)

I wonder if this movie will be the thing to rocket the furry fandom from obscure subculture to popculture mainstream


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2015)

Troj said:


> It will apparently be called _Zootropolis _in the U.K..



...but we have access to the web and know that it's not actually called that?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 13, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> ...but we have access to the web and know that it's not actually called that?



Not everyone looks up/follows these things online


----------



## Charrio (Jun 13, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I wonder if this movie will be the thing to rocket the furry fandom from obscure subculture to popculture mainstream



I really hope not


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 13, 2015)

please dont let this make us mainstream thats really the last thing i want. let it make us more understandable maybe or even cool but hell not mainstream.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2015)

Think of the power, Shiyo. The *power*!


----------



## Inpw (Jun 13, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> please dont let this make us mainstream thats really the last thing i want. let it make us more understandable maybe or even cool but hell not mainstream.



So are all furries hipsters?

Wtf is mainstream anyway? I still don't get it.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 13, 2015)

Inpw said:


> So are all furries hipsters?
> 
> Wtf is mainstream anyway? I still don't get it.



Wouldn't be surprised.

It's when something is so popular that even your regular joe would know about it. For example.. Frozen, MLP, Star Wars.. etc. Nerd culture is apparently quite hip at the moment, so ya know. I suppose depending on what topic it is ymmv


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2015)

Inpw said:


> So are all furries hipsters?
> 
> Wtf is mainstream anyway? I still don't get it.



The mainstream consists of popular stuff. If you saw people in a pub watching soccer on the television you would not be surprised. 

If they were watching Sumo-wrestling you'd be surprised, because that's not a mainstream sport in the West.


edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Troj (Jun 13, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I wonder if this movie will be the thing to rocket the furry fandom from obscure subculture to popculture mainstream



Good question.

Certainly, one obstacle in the road that I see is that certain people _love_ to hate furries, and that's about more than just people's personal feelings towards animal characters.

I believe (and indeed, hope) that there are some aspects of furry culture that are too off-beat and eccentric to be co-opted by the larger society. But, Burning Man is considered semi-mainstream now, so who knows...


----------



## Inpw (Jun 13, 2015)

I actually don't care. If people start liking the idea of the furry fandom some artists might actually turn a profit and more content will be generated. Full mainstream will never happen though. But it is slowely growing in pop culture anyways.

Consider this. The fandom might become more mainstream but I can guarantee the yiff wouldn't. We'll always remain at the forefront of what is taboo for years to come still.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 13, 2015)

I want this movie to create an all new elitist subculture seperate to furries, like MLP spawned the bronies!


----------



## Troj (Jun 13, 2015)

Inpw said:


> I actually don't care. If people start liking the idea of the furry fandom some artists might actually turn a profit and more content will be generated. Full mainstream will never happen though. But it is slowely growing in pop culture anyways.
> 
> Consider this. The fandom might become more mainstream but I can guarantee the yiff wouldn't. We'll always remain at the forefront of what is taboo for years to come still.



I suspect the more fringe yiff will probably always remain fringe, but a few years ago, I would've thought that a (shitty) BDSM erotica novel would never ended up on the bestseller list, and yet here we are. 

Buzzfeed has already had articles in the past on sexy cartoon characters and the sexiness of Robin Hood in particular. When it becomes socially OK to admit to crushing on anthro characters, I suspect you'll see more people admitting to those types of crushes.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 13, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I want this movie to create an all new elitist subculture seperate to furries, like MLP spawned the bronies!



Zoonies will take part in the exact same activities as furries, but insist that they're nothing like us and have their own cons devoted entirely to an extremely specific form of media. However, in time their appetite for anthro will grow, unable to be sated by a single film, and they'll come over to our side. It is inevitable.

And if they don't we'll win 'em over with cake.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 13, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I want this movie to create an all new elitist subculture seperate to furries, like MLP spawned the bronies!



Just furries if you ask me, all would happen is it would seem innocent then the shit flood of adult artwork would spill out.
Pretending to be cute and away from furry but then embracing the same darkness and more so in ways, nor just pretending 
it's special and different.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 13, 2015)

Cloppers have ruined the Brony fandom, sadly and I feel the endless amount of porn tht will come from this will only solidify the skepticism some have towards us.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Cloppers have ruined the Brony fandom, sadly and I feel the endless amount of porn tht will come from this will only solidify the skepticism some have towards us.



They would rightfully do so, no parent wants their children sucked into a fandom that produces cartoon porn or characters their children love. 
Sends a very pedophile vibe, old cartoons are one thing newer ones mean new audiences and mostly aimed at kids not Furries, but furries pump out 
the porn like it's a race to get it online


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Cloppers have ruined the Brony fandom, sadly and I feel the endless amount of porn tht will come from this will only solidify the skepticism some have towards us.



Furries complain about how we're too soft and allow deviants to be inappropriate within the fandom... they haven't seen bronies defending the clop. Ho' boy. Some just do not undertstand that children watch MLP too.

I've mentioned it before: there is a brony obsessed with letting _everyone _know how Totally Not Weird his fetish for child ponies is, and bronies just let it happen! ><


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 13, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> please dont let this make us mainstream thats really the last thing i want. let it make us more understandable maybe or even cool but hell not mainstream.



Yeah totally, because if too many people like a thing it suddenly makes that thing crap :V


----------



## Charrio (Jun 13, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah totally, because if too many people like a thing it suddenly makes that thing crap :V



I think what they mean, is most of us found Furry being an outsider or loner. 
Not all but many of us, and finding a connection in the fandom is special and the people who are 
here understand that feeling. 

If mainstream it will draw in the people who shunned us and thought we are freaks, it wont' make them 
accept us just use our loved fandom for their stupid fad.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 14, 2015)

Will the movie make the fandom grow ? Probably, yeah. Not by a lot, I'm sure, because well... Kung Fu Panda and Madagascar already happened and didn't shake the world up to its boots.

Then again, I also think the movie won't have the same impact as Frozen has had (for some reason...) and my hopes concerning the narrative aren't really high. It is a Disney flick after all. It'll be highly enjoyable and a fun time and that is basically all I'm asking of it.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 14, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Then again, I also think the movie won't have the same impact as Frozen has had (for some reason...) and my hopes concerning the narrative aren't really high. It is a Disney flick after all. It'll be highly enjoyable and a fun time and that is basically all I'm asking of it.


  That's reasonable, and I agree that it probably won't make us grow too much, but I think people are just excited that it's the first full anthro Disney film since Chicken Little 10 years ago (and potentially the first *good* one since Robin Hood). 

It's true that Dreamworks has been pumping out talking animals films since forever, but the Disney brand carries more weight in pop culture and it just seems more... important, I guess, when they do it. Robin Hood wasn't a perfect film, but it made the idea of anthros appealing to a lot of people because "Disney did it. Disney is hip and mainstream. Ergo, liking anthros is hip and mainstream (at the very least in nerd circles)". I guess it sorta depends on how much weight we put on the Disney brand nowadays compared to all the other studios that have popped up since.  

Frozen managed to gain a big audience with older women; the types who kept going back to the theaters to see it and kept it relevant long after it debuted. I don't see that happening here either, but for a niche audience like us all we need it to be is a cult classic. It's a leap of faith, but I've liked Rich Moore's other stuff (Simpsons, Wreck-it-Ralph), so I'm sure it'll at least be decent even if it doesn't do spectacularly in ticket sales. If it manages to open up a few more people to loving anthros again, or just accepting the love they already have, then mission accomplished.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 14, 2015)

I am quite excited for this movie.

However, this is hardly the first mainstream movie that has anthropomorphic animals. Kung Fu Panda is a big one that's got an entire line of sequels planned, and I hardly see anyone calling it a furry movie.


----------



## Troj (Jun 15, 2015)

KFP and its sequel are absolutely furry, as is How to Train Your Dragon and its sequel.

I just think people associate foxes with the fandom in particular.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 15, 2015)

Troj said:


> KFP and its sequel are absolutely furry, as is How to Train Your Dragon and its sequel.
> 
> I just think people associate foxes with the fandom in particular.



How do you see _How to Train your Dragon_ as furry?

Don't get me wrong, I _adore _the dragons: the focus on their behaviour and bonds with their riders is so great to see on the big screen. A message about defending an animal and learning about it instead of just slaughtering it because it is an inconvenience you? Yes. c:

I don't see how it's furry (or scaly x3) at all, though.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 15, 2015)

When they made the movie they shat all over the books, but they obviously did that to cater for a particular audience because they knew it would sell.

I don't know if it is a furry movie, but it feels like their target audience happened to be the same type of people found in the furry, brony, etc. community. Now, someone may be thinking "WHAT!?!? No their target audience was kids!!" but I think that's bullshit. The movie may seem like it's made for children, but these producers aren't stupid. They're probably well-aware by now that the majority of their fanbase are older people in their teens/early adult years.

I wouldn't go so far as to say it was furry, but it's definitely a movie that targeted the same kind of people found in the furry fandom.

Just my opinion anyway


----------



## Troj (Jun 15, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> How do you see _How to Train your Dragon_ as furry?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I _adore _the dragons: the focus on their behaviour and bonds with their riders is so great to see on the big screen. A message about defending an animal and learning about it instead of just slaughtering it because it is an inconvenience you? Yes. c:
> 
> I don't see how it's furry (or scaly x3) at all, though.



Toothless arguably has a _few_ anthropomorphic traits, arguably, so you could say he fits under the broad umbrella of anthropomorphism. 

Mainly, I'm just noting that HTTYD is definitely something furries like and get happy about, and that fans of the films could ultimately end up joining the fandom as a result of wanting more Toothless-related art and fan fic. 

So, I'm not really working under a strict definition of "furry" in this case.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 15, 2015)

I watched the teaser a few days ago, the movie itself actually doesn't look half-bad from an animation and character design standpoint. I feel myself kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 15, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I want this movie to create an all new elitist subculture seperate to furries, like MLP spawned the bronies!


What are they going to call themselves, Zoo[something]?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 15, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> What are they going to call themselves, Zoo[something]?


Zoonies, I believe.


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (Jun 16, 2015)

What I want to know if this means more animated movies with anthro characters. Or if you excuse my imagination, adult movies/tv shows with anthro characters, and no humans.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 17, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Zoonies, I believe.



ROFL
How about Zoophiles lol


----------



## Ratical (Jun 18, 2015)

That moment when you realize that Zootopia could end up as a world in Kingdom Hearts.
Then again, we haven't had a Robin Hood world yet, right? I haven't been keeping up with the series. If not, we need that, too.



TetsuoHaneda said:


> What I want to know if this means more animated movies with anthro characters. Or if you excuse my imagination, adult movies/tv shows with anthro characters, and no humans.



It's possible, sure, but this movie would have to be successful first.

Either that or we get more furries in executive positions in Hollywood. Get to work on that, guys.


----------



## And (Jun 20, 2015)

It would be pretty decent if it pulled in a huge amount of fanfare, enough to blur the lines between the crazily involved members and those who consider it as, well, a fandom, as it should be. A pile of more 'normalesque' members would be a huge benefit. Maybe at that point we'd just be generally considered as nerds. Hopefully it's the biggest hit in the box office for its time among years, though I have my doubts.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 20, 2015)

Zootopia topping Frozen ? Never gonna happen. Though I'm 99,999% certain it will make a decent showing at the box office.
Also, totally going to Disneyland during the movie's opening weeks. There shall be such sweet sweet merch to be purchased ♫


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dont fuck this up Disney.
You are already walkin' a fine line with me since your recent blunders...


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 27, 2015)

TetsuoHaneda said:


> What I want to know if this means more animated movies with anthro characters. Or if you excuse my imagination, adult movies/tv shows with anthro characters, and no humans.



Yeah that definitely needs to be a thing. If I were to make a furry show for adults, it would be set in a semi-futuristic world and would combine slice of life with adventure. There's more I could say about it but it's a hell of a lot.


----------



## Mike_the_sexy_wolf (Jul 3, 2015)

OMG I just looked up the trailer. This looks amazing! I'm seeing this as soon as it comes out


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Zootopia topping Frozen ? Never gonna happen.


Nonsense! All you gotta do is draw Nick Wilde balls-deep in Elsa.


----------



## metafang (Jul 4, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nonsense! All you gotta do is draw Nick Wilde balls-deep in Elsa.



woah i got here just in time


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

Just found this in 9gag lol


----------



## DarkCedar (Jul 4, 2015)

This movie looks interesting. Im a fan of the original Robbin Hood. I wasnt old enough to see in the theaters. But I grew up watching it when Cable was first available for homes. 

To those of you who think that Robbin Hood was crap because of art style or voice acting..whatever. Keep in mind that this movie came out in 1973. That was the style at the time. And it was considered a "cutting edge technology" type of animated movie.


----------



## Diamond Man (Jul 8, 2015)

While I guess the movie may be great as a 'furry film', I am very bothered by their 'definition' of 'Anthropomorphic'. Are they really serious that a creature requires 'stand on two feet', 'wear cloths', and 'use technologically'? And that if there was a creature that was four legged but still had human characteristics, it's not all of a sudden? It really made it stereotypical and may make a lot of people think that, it's the only requirement for 'anthropomorphic' or furry. An anthro creature can have many different ways of characteristics...  What really is pissing me off is this stupid debate of 'Is it targeted at furries'? What the hell does that mean? Like does it make a movie 'bad' by the majority if it had any connection to the fandom (And the fandom isn't hurting anyone) I doubt 'furries' are directly the target but there is nothing wrong if the movie was partly targeted at furries. Even if it was just only us. Ugh.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 8, 2015)

Diamond Man said:


> While I guess the movie may be great as a 'furry film', I am very bothered by their 'definition' of 'Anthropomorphic'.



That's true, but it was probably easier than saying "full anthropomorphic", as opposed to animals that just talk. But one has to wonder why they even brought it up at all when movies like Kung Fu Panda just rolled with the idea of animal societies.

And I think people are giving so much thought to the "targeting us" thing because (almost) nothing ever does, not that it'll necessarily be good or bad because of it. The fact that Hollywood _might_ be acknowledging us is a signal that we're being seen as a marketing demographic, and maybe more films like this will happen. Which I'd like, but if it didn't happen it wouldn't be the end of the world either. Heck, cult classic status is just fine with me.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2015)

Kurokawa said:


> Just found this in 9gag lol



This.  Is.  Gold.


----------



## Diamond Man (Jul 8, 2015)

Ratical said:


> That's true, but it was probably easier than saying "full anthropomorphic", as opposed to animals that just talk. But one has to wonder why they even brought it up at all when movies like Kung Fu Panda just rolled with the idea of animal societies.
> 
> And I think people are giving so much thought to the "targeting us" thing because (almost) nothing ever does, not that it'll necessarily be good or bad because of it. The fact that Hollywood _might_ be acknowledging us is a signal that we're being seen as a marketing demographic, and maybe more films like this will happen. Which I'd like, but if it didn't happen it wouldn't be the end of the world either. Heck, cult classic status is just fine with me.



Hmm I do think a 'full' anthropomorphic can still count toward different things too. Like in a science point of view, you can probably have creatures from another universe that only walk on four legs and still do all that fancy science technologically (for example). Still, I wish they didn't have to define it like that and wished they used those 3 things as an *example* instead.
Hmm I did see only the first movie of _Kung Fu Panda_ but I am having trouble remembering it all..

Yeah I don't care if we were not exactly a target much. It's just the idea of some people that it would be considered a "bad" thing if it was. XD
Though I have a feeling the fandom did have some effect of there inspiration. They did things like this before, but it could be a refresh by some of the effects, who knows for now? Haha


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

I take it people are excited due the typical furry fiction similarity?

Fun teaser that makes a big deal of something that looks underwhelmingly unoriginal and Dreamworks (before Chris Sanders) level. The synopsis doesn't help discrediting the DW comparison either. They must be really confident the humour will make up for it...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 9, 2015)

As with anything, dischimera... Wait And See.  It could be great, it could be a bomb.  It could be "meh"... but still fun, if you see it during matinee time.  With friends.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

Not saying it will be bad. Just nothing to be hyped for.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 10, 2015)

dischimera said:


> Not saying it will be bad. *Just nothing to be hyped for.*



I don't know if it's being "hyped" anywhere but in the "furry" community.  All I know is, when it comes out, I'm going to see it for myself, simply because I like animation and I like Disney.  Warts and all.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2015)

Diamond Man said:


> While I guess the movie may be great as a 'furry film', I am very bothered by their 'definition' of 'Anthropomorphic'. Are they really serious that a creature requires 'stand on two feet', 'wear cloths', and 'use technologically'?


Well, they're obviously defining the term (1) as it applies to their setting, and (2) in layman's terms.  Who cares if it is only a specific type of anthromorphism being used here?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 15, 2015)

So Shakira's gonna be in Zootopic voicing this gal 0_0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> So Shakira's gonna be in Zootopic voicing this gal 0_0



This design bothers me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Depends if there's an otter or not...



A fox being the main protagonist makes me _very _happy. Cause, y'know, foxes are awesome...


----------



## dischimera (Aug 18, 2015)

Celebrity self-inserts now?

Are you SURE this isn't being made by ex-Dreamworks staff?


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope that the fox (at lest) will be digitigrade, cause in the trailer he,s kinda platigrade. He's not walking on the tip of his feet.


----------



## TheKC (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm excited to see it. It looks way cute. I'm loving the fox guy. I went crazy and got a push of him. His sly grin makes me happy. Much needed for the crazy stuff going on right now. 

The Nick, the fox, is not the main character, the bunny is. He was going to be main, but they decided the story was more about the bunny, so they changed it. Regardless, there will still be lots of him. =3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 22, 2016)

This movie is already getting good reviews from the critics.  Don't believe me?  Just ask the Flayrah Newsbytes.

All the pessimism so far has all but killed my optimism.  But I have faith that Zootopia will be an influential, at best, film.  Heck, Dreamworks is making a "furry" film of their own, too.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm torn between seeing it and the boy and the beast on it's opening night >.< Knowing my local theator I'll have to see Boy and the beast and then see a later showing of Zootopia v.v


----------



## perkele (Feb 22, 2016)

I feel I can't get into the movie before I've seen it, and I don't like to watch trailers because they spoil the film.


----------



## Imago (Feb 23, 2016)

I am super hyped for this movie. I really hope it'll be good!! From everything I've seen so far it looks great. I haven't been this excited to see a Disney movie in a long time.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Furries ruin everything.


----------



## Imago (Feb 24, 2016)

Do we? LOL!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

I wouldnt be surprised if the movie was complete garbage but made bank because furries.


----------



## Señor Sal (Feb 24, 2016)

The theaters will become amass of semen and the second flood will be upon us.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if the movie was complete garbage but made bank because furries.


What makes a movie garbage?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> What makes a movie garbage?


read "the good dinosaur" reviews. 
also google it. 

I cant even begin.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> read "the good dinosaur" reviews.
> also google it.
> 
> I cant even begin.



I guess the story had no twists or turns.  But they appear to enjoy the animation aesthetics.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I guess the story had no twists or turns.  But they appear to enjoy the animation aesthetics.



just because one thing is enjoyable doesnt make it good. but its 100% fine to enjoy bad things.

>>sidelean

*whispers*

I love the star wars prequels.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2016)

'


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> read "the good dinosaur" reviews.
> also google it.
> 
> I cant even begin.



Yeah, "The Good Dinosaur" had gorgeous visuals and the Sam Elliot T-Rex, and that was about all it had going for it.
It's story felt incomplete, Arlo (hate that name) wasn't a memorable protagonist, the Redneck Raptors felt really out of place (I get that they're supposed to be cattle rustlers, but that doesn't excuse the dueling banjos I'm almost positive I heard when they spoke), and the "Jaws" reference was dumb (a flock of pterosaurs would not fly upside down just for an out-of-context sight gag).


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

I recently listened to a review of this movie. He said it was really good... And it was about drugs and racism. Hm.






I've watched some clips of the movie and from what I've seen, it looks like it's going to actually be very good.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 2, 2016)

It's gotten a pretty good response on Rotten Tomatoes, so maybe it'll be worth checking out? I mean, I can understand why the film's makers would try to put some actual substance in the story. Otherwise it'll just be panned as just another kids movie or something.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

100% on Rotten Tomatoes is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

Let 2016 be the year of the furry


----------



## Lemanic (Mar 3, 2016)

www.buzzfeed.com: Proof Disney Is Actually Marketing "Zootopia" To Furries

What the actual what?!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lemanic said:


> www.buzzfeed.com: Proof Disney Is Actually Marketing "Zootopia" To Furries
> 
> What the actual what?!


your link does not work. 

That or my crappy laptop won't bring up Buzzfeed (which is possible)


----------



## Astus (Mar 3, 2016)

Lemanic said:


> www.buzzfeed.com: Proof Disney Is Actually Marketing "Zootopia" To Furries
> 
> What the actual what?!



It's kinda obvious that they were marketing towards furries, I mean who else likes anthropomorphic animals like furries do?


----------



## glitchology (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll probably see it eventually, buuuuut I'm sure there'll be fountains of porn of it on the internet, too.  'Course, I suppose there's not much that doesn't, anyway.


----------



## ratsxteeth (Mar 3, 2016)

glitchology said:


> I'll probably see it eventually, buuuuut I'm sure there'll be fountains of porn of it on the internet, too.  'Course, I suppose there's not much that doesn't, anyway.


There's lot of porn from even before the movie came out. But yeah.

Tbh I hope to see it soon. It looks really cute && entertaining.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 4, 2016)

I really want to see this movie, but my work schedule has me in during the daytime this weekend and next.
Maybe it's high time I "got a migraine"


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 4, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> just because one thing is enjoyable doesnt make it good. but its 100% fine to enjoy bad things.
> 
> >>sidelean
> 
> ...



Yes. THIS. This is something I am always trying to explain to people. 

Just because something is "good" doesn't mean I will like it. And just because something is "bad" doesn't mean I won't.

You have to establish the criteria for quality to even begin the discussion. And when I try to and to that, I often am just presented with a dazed look of confusion.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 4, 2016)

At any rate...I'm a film and television Producer/Editor/Animator. 

I'd really love to hear from anyone who has seen the film. Why did you like it? What did you respond to the most? If you hated it, why so? 

I'm an animation lover to the core. Would love to get feedback on the movie before I see it. I love spoilers. Honestly. But please don't post them here


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 5, 2016)

I thought the movie had a good plot, and I liked the social commentary aspect of it as well. The people at the theater I saw it at got a good laugh from some of the jokes, too.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 5, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> I thought the movie had a good plot, and I liked the social commentary aspect of it as well. The people at the theater I saw it at got a good laugh from some of the jokes, too.



though it was a pretty good movie too. 
Not exactly what I expected when it came to the social commentary on racism but, 
What did you really expect when they where putting such enthesis on words like "Predator" and "Prey." Though if I have one complaint it would be not coming on opening night. lol There must of been at least one person to show up in a fur suit at some theater out there.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 5, 2016)

I really enjoyed this movie and I have to agree; this is Disney's best animated film since "The Lion King".
The characters were believably-written, the world had to be the cutest original setting Disney has crafted since the early Mickey Mouse shorts, the jokes were relevant, my only complaint about Zootopia had to be the somewhat predictable story. Beyond that, Zootopia is a film I'd recommend to ANYONE.

Hell, I fully intend to purchase the DVD when it hits store shelves later this year

I can't wait to see what Disney does next with Officers Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde.


----------



## Venuus (Mar 5, 2016)

It was such a good movie


----------



## Somnium (Mar 6, 2016)

Did anyone cry during the movie?


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Did anyone cry during the movie?


I remember wanting to at one point. It also had its scary moments.


----------



## Manacat (Mar 6, 2016)

I love how the movie doesn't water things down to be accessible to kids and isn't some forced message movie.  Reality is messy and the movie doesn't pretend otherwise.   It's definitely a movie for everyone.



Somnium said:


> Did anyone cry during the movie?


My eyes watered a few times. They absolutely nailed the expressions, animation in general, and voice acting.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2016)

Just got out, I think the movie was great. Usually I don't go for these kind of animated movies, so I'm surprised I liked it so much. 
That, and I'm not too big on Disney either. But they delivered completely. 


Somnium said:


> Did anyone cry during the movie?


I'll admit, my eyes did water here and there lol.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 6, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> I remember wanting to at one point. It also had its scary moments.


Yeah. Young Nick getting hazed hit close to home for me since I was an outcast during my own scouting days.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 6, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Yeah. Young Nick getting hazed hit close to home for me since I was an outcast during my own scouting days.



yea, I got emotional at that part too. Poor Nicky


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback you all. I can't wait to see it now! ^_^


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea, I got emotional at that part too. Poor Nicky


 and when Clawhauser packs up his things after being moved to records... poor guy.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Everyone tensed in the theater I was in when Nick "bit" Judy. Even I paused in the middle of eating my popcorn xD


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 6, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> At any rate...I'm a film and television Producer/Editor/Animator.
> 
> I'd really love to hear from anyone who has seen the film. Why did you like it? What did you respond to the most? If you hated it, why so?
> 
> I'm an animation lover to the core. Would love to get feedback on the movie before I see it. I love spoilers. Honestly. But please don't post them here


It was defiantly a heavy movie, suprosingly heavy for kids or Disney for that matter. That being said, I absolutely loved it. The film wasn't simply and allegory for racism, it was entirely centered around it. Overcoming prejudice played a major theme along with unity and dangers of political fearmongering. 
Also, the animation was beautiful.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 6, 2016)

Taloorali said:


> It was defiantly a heavy movie, suprosingly heavy for kids or Disney for that matter. That being said, I absolutely loved it. The film wasn't simply and allegory for racism, it was entirely centered around it. Overcoming prejudice played a major theme along with unity and dangers of political fearmongering.
> Also, the animation was beautiful.



Great to hear. I think Disney has traditionally underestimated the intelligence of children, and now that Apple and Pixar run Disney, that is all changing. Kids are just as intelligent as adults in many ways. Maybe not as wise, but as smart. I know I was. Good for Disney.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 6, 2016)

Am I the only one that found Kath Soucie's voice for young Nick to be just a tiny bit distracting?
I mean, it was basically her stock "little kid" voice that she's been using for the longest time. (Compare to Phil DeVille in Rugrats)


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

TJwolf123 said:


> Everyone tensed in the theater I was in when Nick "bit" Judy. Even I paused in the middle of eating my popcorn xD


I tensed up too and I knew he was faking it. XD

I loved the movie, I might get to see it for a second time. Huge rare with us.

One thing I noticed, No bird or reptile anthros in the movie. 
And what would the predators eat?


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 7, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I tensed up too and I knew he was faking it. XD
> 
> I loved the movie, I might get to see it for a second time. Huge rare with us.
> 
> ...


I noticed that too, like with the Missing Mammal cases- but as for food we really only ever saw the donuts and icecream, so maybe it would be synthetic? Is everybody vegetarian?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh come on guys it's just a movie. It doesn't need to be logical.


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not looking to be critical, I just like to try to figure out the functionality. 
You are right though, we probably shouldn't put so much thought into a kid's movie.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

Taloorali said:


> I noticed that too, like with the Missing Mammal cases- but as for food we really only ever saw the donuts and icecream, so maybe it would be synthetic? Is everybody vegetarian?


Yeah, If every creature is a mammel, it's not really a good description word. It's like real cops Saying they are looking for a human. XD

We have created test tube burgers. Maybe they have that technology. lol



Somnium said:


> Oh come on guys it's just a movie. It doesn't need to be logical.


I'm not trying to bash the movie, Just having fun with it. o w o


----------



## Somnium (Mar 7, 2016)

maybe predators are eating lab grown meat. That does make sense


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> maybe predators are eating lab grown meat. That does make sense


Yeah, If they were to come to some agreement, they would have to take away eating each other.
Other ways would be, predators became vegetarian or maybe Fish/Birds didn't evolve to be anthro so they eat them.
I know I'm thinking too much into this. I just love the move world and want more. XD;


----------



## Somnium (Mar 7, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Yeah, If they were to come to some agreement, they would have to take away eating each other.
> Other ways would be, predators became vegetarian or maybe Fish/Birds didn't evolve to be anthro so they eat them.
> I know I'm thinking too much into this. I just love the move world and want more. XD;



Vegetarian predators? I don't think so. After all their guts were designed for meat, so it would be very unfair to not allow them to enjoy it, while herbivores can eat everything. It seems that in Zootopia only mammals exist, so there is no fish, bird, insects etc. I didn't see at least one.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Vegetarian predators? I don't think so. After all their guts very designed for meat, so it would be very unfair to not allow them to enjoy it, while herbivores can eat everything. It seems that in Zootopia only mammals exist, so there is no fish, bird, insects etc. I didn't see at least one.


Pandas are an example of a predator gone vegetarian. It's happened before. 
It would be fun to see the other creatures if they ever did more. =3


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 7, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Pandas are an example of a predator gone vegetarian. It's happened before.
> It would be fun to see the other creatures if they ever did more. =3


Likewise, humans evolved into an omnivorous diet while our ancestors were herbivorous. Heck, our own biology still has remnants of it in the form of Wisdom teeth and our appendix (both of which were important when our species ate only tough plants, now tend to cause health problems)


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Vegetarian predators? I don't think so. After all their guts very designed for meat, so it would be very unfair to not allow them to enjoy it, while herbivores can eat everything. It seems that in Zootopia only mammals exist, so there is no fish, bird, insects etc. I didn't see at least one.


The Netflix show Bojack Horseman has a cast primarily consisting of anthros, but they handle meat pretty darkly- animals like themselves specially breed for meat and dumbed down...so I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 7, 2016)

Taloorali said:


> The Netflix show Bojack Horseman has a cast primarily consisting of anthros, but they handle meat pretty darkly- animals like themselves specially breed for meat and dumbed down...so I hope that's not the case.



Surely enough Bojack Horseman is NOT for kids


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah I don't want the movie to be taken down that dark rout. o .o;


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Surely enough Bojack Horseman is NOT for kids


That is true. That is so very true.,


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

You know thinking about it, They probably did go vegetarian being the of the predators was a pie maker at then end (don't want to say what one for spoiler reasons).

So who was your favorite character? 
There were so many good ones. I liked Nick, Clawhauser Cheetah, and the tiger dancers....


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 7, 2016)

I liked the newscasters in their formal suits, but the mayor was beautifully drawn and animated! I loved all of his hair they rendered.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

Ah yeah! The Mayor looked really nice! He looked like a nice guy too. X3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 9, 2016)

tikusmelata said:


> (Piracy link)​


Begone, foul demon!
But yeah, Zootopia is a great movie. I have watched it twice already. In the theater, not pirated.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 9, 2016)

Why download it? People should support it by watching it legit, so Disney will do more like Zootopia. 

I so hope we get to see it again.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 9, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Begone, foul demon!
> But yeah, Zootopia is a great movie. I have watched it twice already. In the theater, not pirated.



That's scam not piracy. Some people would rather choose to have a dinner than to see the movie in theater


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Ah yeah! The Mayor looked really nice! He looked like a nice guy too. X3



He sounds like the kind of guy that makes combustible lemons.


----------



## brian577 (Mar 10, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Vegetarian predators? I don't think so. After all their guts very designed for meat, so it would be very unfair to not allow them to enjoy it, while herbivores can eat everything. It seems that in Zootopia only mammals exist, so there is no fish, bird, insects etc. I didn't see at least one.



Predators eat insect and plant protein.  
www.awn.com: ‘Zootopia:’ Disney’s Latest and Greatest Animal Kingdom

_"Insects and plant-based proteins. We used to have them eat fish but people got confused whether fish were evolved or not, so we lost that idea.” Howard adds, “In this world the most popular fast food place for predators is ‘BugBurger,’ where you can get a grasshopper shake or a cicada burger -- all viable protein. In one scene Nick is moving part of a fence; if you look near his feet you’ll see BugBurger boxes on the ground."_


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I would love to get the mural off the Fennec's (Fennick? Was it?) van as a Desktop background. No lie, that was beautiful.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 10, 2016)

brian577 said:


> Predators eat insect and plant protein.
> www.awn.com: ‘Zootopia:’ Disney’s Latest and Greatest Animal Kingdom
> 
> _"Insects and plant-based proteins. We used to have them eat fish but people got confused whether fish were evolved or not, so we lost that idea.” Howard adds, “In this world the most popular fast food place for predators is ‘BugBurger,’ where you can get a grasshopper shake or a cicada burger -- all viable protein. In one scene Nick is moving part of a fence; if you look near his feet you’ll see BugBurger boxes on the ground."_



Gonna be 100% honest here when I first saw this I was like: "Oh no something I have to delete and warn" and then I was like "Oh no wait this is cool" *giggles*

To the topic itself, I actually was pretty hype for Zootopia but now that It's out I haven't even gone to see it yet haha!


----------



## Somnium (Mar 10, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> Gonna be 100% honest here when I first saw this I was like: "Oh no something I have to delete and warn" and then I was like "Oh no wait this is cool" *giggles*
> 
> To the topic itself, I actually was pretty hype for Zootopia but now that It's out I haven't even gone to see it yet haha!



What a coincidence, my initial reaction was the same lol then I felt really stupid and kinda guilty..

Insects? Well they chose the lesser evil, but bugburger? crunching all those damn hairy legs, eww


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 10, 2016)

So how many times has everyone seen the movie? Today was my third. ^^


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> So how many times has everyone seen the movie? Today was my third. ^^


Today will be my second viewing.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 11, 2016)

Ah that makes more sense they would eat grubs. Just like Timone and Pumba.

I've seen it once. Small chance I can go see it again this weekend. =3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone ever thought of sending "Try Everything" through Paulstretch?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 11, 2016)

What the hell is "paulstretch"?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> What the hell is "paulstretch"?



Are you aware of those funny but relaxing "800% slower" videos?  That is the software that made them.  It time-stretches songs to great extremes and turns them into ambient music.  It works great with classical music, but people have used it on Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga, and even video game soundtracks.


----------



## LauriJ (Mar 12, 2016)

Haven't seen this particular movie yet but it clearly has gotten many praises from various outlets. Hopefully they will feel inspired enough to actually greenlight a tv series based on this movie.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Mar 12, 2016)

I went and saw it last night. I don't feel that there's really much about this movie that I can criticize. I enjoyed it the whole way through, and there didn't seem to be much of a lull in the story anywhere along the way. I also loved how beautifully done the city was, as well as the character interactions between Nick and Judy  and how deep they went. On the other hand, I somehow came away feeling like I can't really evaluate the film properly without seeing it at least a second time. I think I was too focused on just watching and enjoying the film, rather than considering the nuances of the plot and setting.


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Mar 12, 2016)

I went to the movie thinking that it would be a typical Disney film of sorts. I was pleasantly surprised with how it presented itself. The characters were likeable, and they developed very well as the movie went on. The animation was very nice and everything looked really nice. I found it funny how the characters would continue to keep getting at each other with what they said previously. It was great, and I have no problem with it. I wouldn't even mind seeing it again.


----------



## -Swampert- (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got back from watching it for the first time. Couldn't find anything wrong with it, but I guess I was a little too over-hyped for it all. Furries the movie 2016 did not disappoint, woo!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm so glad I was right to get hyped for this movie.


----------



## Pteri (Mar 14, 2016)

Just saw this movie the other day! It was awesome


----------



## TheKC (Mar 15, 2016)

Dancing with Gazelle Ap (Web browser Game)
Enjoy!


----------



## Drexel97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> So how many times has everyone seen the movie? Today was my third. ^^


I've seen it four times, actually the fourth time I saw it was the Tuesday after it came out lol


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Bluebells (Mar 20, 2016)

wah I absolutely loved the movie!!! World building was fantastic and creative. The animation was superb. Character development A++. The message in the movie touched my heart and changed me. I love it so much <3


----------



## Kittsuera (Mar 30, 2016)

I have seen Zootopia 4 times and plan to see it several more times. ^-^
Easily the best movie I have ever seen.
It would be amazing if Zootopia some how regained its number 1 slot in the box office and did even better than it's opening weekend did.


----------



## RedFoxy (Jul 31, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Furries ruin everything.


Hey! that's a photo about me xD


----------



## trungmy (Aug 2, 2016)

I really like Robin Hood . Went to see this movie because the movie loves this format


----------



## nickwildelover (Aug 6, 2016)

Guys look at this hot nick edit my friend made I'm dripping


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 27, 2016)

nickwildelover said:


> Guys look at this hot nick edit my friend made I'm dripping


Thank god it was deleted.


----------



## nickwildelover (Aug 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thank god it was deleted.


 
Hah u thought


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

nickwildelover said:


> Hah u thought


Got deleted again. LOL!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 30, 2016)

Why does this site deny us Nick Wilde memes?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2021)

And it turned out to be a massive hit. End of story.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 25, 2021)

nickwildelover said:


> Guys look at this hot nick edit my friend made I'm dripping



*Touches the ground*

Something happened here.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m new here, but I actually read this entire thread. It was kind of interesting to see how some of the sentiment towards this movie changed from the beginning to the end of the thread. I wasn’t even aware of this community at the time that this movies was released, so it’s kind of cool to see some inside perspectives vs my own at the time. 

The fist time I herd about this movie was when I saw the teaser at Inside out. I loved it and was instantly hyped. I got so excited that I thought my own expectations would lead to disappointment in the end… I think the movie actually exceeded my expectations. People probably thought I was a bit nutty at the time because I wouldn’t shut up about it. This is easily Disney animation studios best movie since the lion King (IMO). I’m not even sure which of the two movies I like better. Maybe it’s the lion King just because of the music. But without the music it would definitely be Zootopia… for me it’s a top-five Disney animation studios movie for sure. 

I’m not a huge advocate of Disney Animation Studios making sequels… but I’m not going to lie.. I want to see another Zootopia movie.  Zootopia is Disney animation Studios fourth highest grossing movie ever.. so I think the chances are good.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 2, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I’m new here, but I actually read this entire thread. It was kind of interesting to see how some of the sentiment towards this movie changed from the beginning to the end of the thread. I wasn’t even aware of this community at the time that this movies was released, so it’s kind of cool to see some inside perspectives vs my own at the time.
> 
> The fist time I herd about this movie was when I saw the teaser at Inside out. I loved it and was instantly hyped. I got so excited that I thought my own expectations would lead to disappointment in the end… I think the movie actually exceeded my expectations. People probably thought I was a bit nutty at the time because I wouldn’t shut up about it. This is easily Disney animation studios best movie since the lion King (IMO). I’m not even sure which of the two movies I like better. Maybe it’s the lion King just because of the music. But without the music it would definitely be Zootopia… for me it’s a top-five Disney animation studios movie for sure.
> 
> I’m not a huge advocate of Disney Animation Studios making sequels… but I’m not going to lie.. I want to see another Zootopia movie.  Zootopia is Disney animation Studios fourth highest grossing movie ever.. so I think the chances are good.


i worry about a sequel to the movie somewhat, the first movie in my mind did a REALLY good job at getting into issues like stereotyping and the process of a self created monster with the characters,
this is something not many other 'kids' movies have done well, and something they will never be able to recreate with a second, especially because people now have expectations for messages,  what i worry about is if they push something in a second, they will lose the firsts effectiveness...

...
... 
why did i even type this


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i worry about a sequel to the movie somewhat, the first movie in my mind did a REALLY good job at getting into issues like stereotyping and the process of a self created monster with the characters,
> this is something not many other 'kids' movies have done well, and something they will never be able to recreate with a second, especially because people now have expectations for messages,  what i worry about is if they push something in a second, they will lose the firsts effectiveness...
> 
> ...
> ...


I get were you are coming from. Sometimes sequels kind of make me nervous to. Because I really want to love it as much as I did the first one but there’s always the chance that it could suck…. But I can always still love the first one. I just really want to see more of these characters and hopefully some new ones. I hope they don’t get too crazy about pushing politics or messages or anything… at least any more so than the first movie. I just want to enjoy it without the cares of the real world… if Bob Iger were still running Disney I wouldn’t be worried much because he really kind of let the creative people run the show. Bob Chapek on the other hand has been putting Financial people in charge of everything. I personally think he’s been a disaster for the company so far and it does kind of scare me as to what his influence will have on any future projects.

So there is that. But I still want to see it and I’m going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 2, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I get were you are coming from. Sometimes sequels kind of make me nervous to. Because I really want to love it as much as I did the first one but there’s always the chance that it could suck…. But I can always still love the first one. I just really want to see more of these characters and hopefully some new ones. I hope they don’t get too crazy about pushing politics or messages or anything… at least any more so than the first movie. I just want to enjoy it without the cares of the real world… if Bob Iger were still running Disney I wouldn’t be worried much because he really kind of let the creative people run the show. Bob Chapek on the other hand has been putting Financial people in charge of everything. I personally think he’s been a disaster for the company so far and it does kind of scare me as to what his influence will have on any future projects.
> 
> So there is that. But I still want to see it and I’m going to keep my fingers crossed.


For any sequel, I worry about things like some contrived reason for conflict between the characters. Not that conflict itself is a bad thing, but it can certainly be done poorly.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 2, 2021)

it will absolutely never happen but i would watch tf out of a zootopia alternative universe movie where the plot is like the original draft with those predator collars and stuff. i still lament we never got to see that story


----------



## Yastreb (Oct 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> it will absolutely never happen but i would watch tf out of a zootopia alternative universe movie where the plot is like the original draft with those predator collars and stuff. i still lament we never got to see that story


I think if they had really gone through with the collar plot and all its implications the film would have been rated 12 or even 15 (or the equivalent in each country). Bringing the rating down to 7 or similar would have meant watering it down complitely which would have lead to mood dissonance and just generally ruined it. When you really think of it, the original setting is one of the darkest dystopias I know. Trying to also make it a children's film where in the end all problems are solved and everybody is happy probably wouldn't have worked out well.

I short, if the story had been handled with enough seriousness it could have been an amazing, though depressing, film. However, it is very unlikely Disney would have had the guts for that. I would choose the current Zootopia over a watered-down "kids' Zoodystopia" any day.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Does anyone think that Robin Hood and Zootopia exist in the same universe? I mean I think it’s possible that they are just two different time periods that exist in the same world. I’ve always kind of liked to think that they are the same.

If I got to ask the director one question I think this is what it would be regarding.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 3, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Does anyone think that Robin Hood and Zootopia exist in the same universe? I mean I think it’s possible that they are just two different time periods that exist in the same world. I’ve always kind of liked to think that they are the same.
> 
> If I got to ask the director one question I think this is what it would be regarding.


My current thinking is no, since we get bird and reptile characters in Robin Hood, but Zootopia only features mammals as far as we've seen.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> My current thinking is no, since we get bird and reptile characters in Robin Hood, but Zootopia only features mammals as far as we've seen.


Maybe we just haven’t seen them yet though… or maybe something happened between Robin Hood and Zootopia that caused them to become extinct… that could be a story of its own.

There is actually a really cool storyline on Star Trek Enterprise that spanned a full season. There was this race called the Xindi where 6 different species evolved to become intelligent… Avians, Aquatics, Arboreals, Insectoids, Primates, Reptilians. And the avians had actually become extinct at some point in timeline… anyway I’m getting off topic.


But the same thing could’ve happened in the Zootopia universe. Maybe there was a war or something.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 3, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> I think if they had really gone through with the collar plot and all its implications the film would have been rated 12 or even 15 (or the equivalent in each country). Bringing the rating down to 7 or similar would have meant watering it down complitely which would have lead to mood dissonance and just generally ruined it. When you really think of it, the original setting is one of the darkest dystopias I know. Trying to also make it a children's film where in the end all problems are solved and everybody is happy probably wouldn't have worked out well.
> 
> I short, if the story had been handled with enough seriousness it could have been an amazing, though depressing, film. However, it is very unlikely Disney would have had the guts for that. I would choose the current Zootopia over a watered-down "kids' Zoodystopia" any day.


Oh of course, I'd hate for it to be watered down. I was saying I'd watch the original idea they had any day if they kept it as it was, even though it's not at all likely (though to be entirely fair, Disney's made dark movies before, just look at Hunchback of Notre Dame. though that was also in a different era before Disney stopped caring about making movies for any reason other than profit)


----------

